# What I got my rat for Christmas...



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

MORE RATS!!! I adopted two boys from Rattie Ratz to be companions for Betty (and mwa of course!). After quarantine and a mostly easy introduction (Betty was a mamma's girl at times), they're all happily living together in my FN. Their names are Monty (Monty Ponchito) and Hammy (Hamutal). They're both black hooded, and Monty is a rex. I adopted them thinking that they would make Betty friendlier, but instead she's making them friendlier (or more adventurous anyways)! Though they have helped in reteaching her how to be a rat, and they all manage to get into mischief doing so.  

Here are a few pictures of them scampering about my bed; I promise more will come soon!









Monty









Hammie









Monty again.









And Hammie again.









Tis a rat pack!


----------



## calories (Dec 7, 2007)

What a sweet mischief you have!


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

the rex is beautifull i want a rex but we dont get them around here


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Haha, Monty's whiskers are adorable! They don't look quite as curly as normal rex whiskers to me, so instead of it looking like that's how is supposed to be, it looks like he just slept on them wrong! So cute! 

And I love the picture of the three of them together- in the middle we have a normal furred rat, on the left is the progression to a different fur type, and then to the right, whoops, no hair at all!


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

Awww... they're both adorable!


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

What wonderful presents! The more the merrier!


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

CaptainFlow said:


> And I love the picture of the three of them together- in the middle we have a normal furred rat, on the left is the progression to a different fur type, and then to the right, whoops, no hair at all!


that's kind of exactly why i want a rex baby or a harley coat, lol.  but i'll try wait for the perfect one. and GGMR is so bad lately that i think i might break and just get the black self baby that i want from the local feeder bin. (nooooo! i wish they weren't just so darn cute and helpless looking!!!)


----------



## Katherose (Nov 20, 2007)

lostbutnotforgot said:


> Tis a rat pack!


Hubby's quote: Hammie-"Mummy, she's bald." Betty-"Bald is beautiful"

Lol. I love these pics! Especially the first one. He looks like he's about to pounce on something. Too cute!


----------



## skyedavidson (Dec 19, 2007)

Awwwwwwww that is absolutely gorgeous. I think I may steal your rats, they are quite beautiful....


----------



## Bren (Dec 18, 2007)

Beautiful Rattie pack


----------

